# How much would you pay for an established hive?



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

Someone I know is moving and it seems like the best option for them is to sell their bees. What would be a fair price to ask for an established hive with two deeps? Being in Michigan I figure you're also taking a gamble on whether or not the bees will live through the winter.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There is a lot of depends questions on a fair price. Consider the price of a nuc of bees to start, How new are the boxes figure their cost in the equastion, bottom board screened or not, inter and outer covers too.

Then have you did a total hive inspection? are the frames in good shape, is the comb a light brown or black as coal? Is there a good population of bees in the box, frames of brood and frames of honey.

Start with a nuc's cost of about $95.00 to $125.00 here in Michigan
2 to 5 year old wooden wear add a good $100.00
20 Frames with light brown comb I would add another $100.00

good population of bees with brood and honey, Priceless.

I would expect to pay in the $300.00 range my self and not feel I was cheated or cheatd the seller.


 Al


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

I know it varies widely from place to place but the keeper that I get my bees from charges $125 for a well established 10 frame deep with screened bottom board.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That is a very good price, most places charge that or nearly that for a 5 frame nuc.

 Al


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

That's a great price here. But then we have less time to make queens and run hives


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> That is a very good price, most places charge that or nearly that for a 5 frame nuc.
> 
> Al


I've come to understand that in the four years I've been keeping bees. I had no idea about that when I first started. My local bee club referred all us new Keeps to him. He does volume though. Surveying his operation, he must have a combination of 500-600 nucs and 10 frames at any one time about his property.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I sell a few 8 frame hives for $180. this time of year no-one buys. The flow is over


----------

